# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haartransplantatie

## Peter

Geachte heren van dit forum.

Ik lees regelmatig julie topics over jullie haarproblemen. Nu las ik daarnet bij Trosradar dat ze mensen zoeken die slechte ervaringen hebben met haartransplantatie. Misschien iets voor èèn van jullie?

Kijk dan even op www.trosradar.nl en geef je op. T,is maar een tip hoor&#33;

Mark Peter,

----------

